# The Return Of Mark Coleman



## MJS (Mar 4, 2008)

So, I'm watching the latest UFC the other night, and who gets interviewed in the crowd, but Mark "The Hammer" Coleman.  He said that he is not retired and asked Dana to find him someone to fight.  Supposedly he's going to fight Brock Lesnar.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 4, 2008)

I think Coleman will win, but it's a stylistically bad match up for him, Lesnar may be the better wrestler, and Coleman is a ground and pounder.  Part of me can't help but think the UFC picked a big name guy that they think Lesnar can beat to try and get him a little credibility as a 1-1 fighter that makes more money then most of the belt holders.

Coleman is 43, past his prime, and not likely to be able to execute his normal game plan.  it's not a good match up for him.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 4, 2008)

MJS said:


> So, I'm watching the latest UFC the other night, and who gets interviewed in the crowd, but Mark "The Hammer" Coleman. He said that he is not retired and asked Dana to find him someone to fight. Supposedly he's going to fight Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


 
I still believe Brock is a great athlete but needs alot of work to be really effective in the UFC. I was under the inpression Mark Coleman did retire but everybody has the right to come out of retirement.


----------



## ChadWarner (Mar 4, 2008)

I think coleman has been hit too many times.  But if he is fit and the doctor okays him to get back into the octagon lets see him roll.  A bad showing should retire him though,  I didn't get to see the interview did he appear lucid?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 4, 2008)

This is just a way to get Lesner a win as all around it is a bad matchup for Mark who is now past his prime.


----------



## matt.m (Mar 4, 2008)

I am still unsuere as to what to make of Lesnar.  I mean I watched him at the Jones Dome.  I also followed his stint while in the WWE.  I mean he is an incredible collegiate wrestler, however is he a fighter?  It's funny, one can never tell.


----------



## Odin (Mar 5, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> I think Coleman will win, but it's a stylistically bad match up for him, Lesnar may be the better wrestler, and Coleman is a ground and pounder. Part of me can't help but think the UFC picked a big name guy that they think Lesnar can beat to try and get him a little credibility as a 1-1 fighter that makes more money then most of the belt holders.
> 
> Coleman is 43, past his prime, and not likely to be able to execute his normal game plan. it's not a good match up for him.


 

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeep! wouldnt be the first time they have done that, Rich Franklins win over Ken shamrock was the exposure he needed.

If Brock beats Coleman it could put him a couple of steps up the ladder.......and lets be honest Mark Coleman is past it at best.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Mar 7, 2008)

MJS said:


> So, I'm watching the latest UFC the other night, and who gets interviewed in the crowd, but Mark "The Hammer" Coleman.  He said that he is not retired and asked Dana to find him someone to fight.  Supposedly he's going to fight Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?



He never looks too healthy these days...


----------



## Kosho Gakkusei (Mar 10, 2008)

If Lesnar can't beat Coleman, what does that say about him?


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 10, 2008)

Kosho Gakkusei said:


> If Lesnar can't beat Coleman, what does that say about him?


 
Absolutely nothing, he needs more training in time in for the UFC to be a big name.


----------

